# preserving sand fleas will let you know how it works



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

*******************

********So found this post..i dont like boiling anything alive..especially after i found out that crabs lise some claws during the boiling process because of the excruciating pain they feel (i freeze my live crabs first then boil..)anyhow im on day 3 of this process and so **far the sand fleas are retaining their natural color*********************

***************************************************************************************************************************

Home

Links

Forum

Contact Us

Sponsors

FSC Tournament

FSC Club Info

Online Store

Forum

Login*Register

*Search

Welcome to the*FLORIDA SURFCASTERS*

This forum is provided by the Florida SurfCasters Fishing Club to give local and distant surf fishermen a place to share their ideas with everyone. Consider it a place to learn about different fishing techniques & tactics and to improve your surf fishing skills.

*

You are currently viewing our boards as a guest, which gives you limited access to view most discussions, articles and access our other FREE features. By joining our*free*community you will be able to post topics, communicate privately with other members (PM), respond to polls, upload your photos and access many other special features. Registration is fast, simple and absolutely free so please,*join The Surf Fishing Florida Forum today!

If you have any problems with the registration process or your account login, please contact contact*support.

SearchHomeAll Forums

12345

HomeSurf Fishing Fl...General Discusi...Freezing sand fleasPrevious*Next

7/17/2012 8:13 PM

**Mike G

Joined: 9/14/2008

Posts: 70

Freezing sand fleas**(United States)

What is the best way to freeze sand fleas? Blanch, then freeze. Just freeze in water, freeze in salted water.

Thanks...

*

7/18/2012 6:23 AM

**Dolphin197396Joined: 4/5/2012

Posts: 30

Re: Freezing sand fleas**(United States)

In my experience blancing then freezing preserves their shells slightly better so they dont fall off the hook too easy. I never froze them in salt water so it will be interesting to hear what the pros say.

*

7/18/2012 9:20 AM

**Fishinmortician

Joined: 2/18/2009

Posts: 879

Re: Freezing sand fleas**(United States)

I do not agree with over harvesting these little creatures. The fish remain interested in re-visiting our beaches-*when they are abundant and available. They are an important resource to the fish and thus to us, and should be treated with reverance and respect. It is up to you.

*

Harvesting fleas for use later doesn't have to involve hard freezing them. Blanched fleas fall off the hook just as fast as plain frozen does. Sure they might stay on for the cast, but that splashdown probably cleans the hook very nicely for you. Certainly the inards go away quickly.

While harvesting a REASONABLE amount of fleas, gather some sea water as well.*You will need enough*water to keep the fleas washed down at home until the slurry can be readied. Boil some of the*SEAWATER on the stove, enough to cover the fleas and then some. While the water comes to a*boil start to add plain salt- no additives. Heating will allow the water to absorb more salt than it would at room temperature. Add salt slowly until you reach a point where the water will absorb no more. You will see*salt piling up in the bottom and not disappearing any longer.*Stirring helps with this process. Basically you are creating a super saturated salt solution.

*

Now you need to cool this water down. Find a sealable plastic container, do not use metal. Pour in your solution and place it into the deep freeze to start the chilling process. Allow this solution to get to almost freezing. It will be extremely cold. Rinse down your fleas*one*last time, and carefully remove any dead ones. As you do this slip the living ones*into this salt slurry. It is a humane way to kill them, boiling is cruel. They simply shut down and go to sleep.

*

Place this bowl into the fridge for a few days- 3 or 4. After you think they have absorbed as much salt as they can, remove them from the slurry. Place them into re-sealable plastic containers sized to take a set amount fishing. This allows you to leave behind the majority and just take what you need for the day. You can place these containers into the freezer if you please. The shells will be protected from getting brittle by the lowering of the freezing point of the water inside the cells. However, your freezer may be cold enough to actually freeze them solid, and if it does, then yours will be ruined.

I keep them in sealed container within the fridge. The salt will act as a preservative. Buy a quality container that seals well, so that they don't pick up odd smells from the fridge and the old woman doesn't toss them out while you are away. Keep everything clean and avoid chlorinated water at all costs. Using the sea water ensures the correct smells are included. Rinsing them before adding them to the slurry removes any impurities from their discharges and helps to keep the bacteria in check. Eliminating dead ones keeps those that contain bad enzymes from spoiling the entire batch.

DO NOT overharvest this resource. Leave that to the professionals who choose to make a small profit by eliminating them from our beaches. They remove fleas by the bucklets full, and then move along to something else when they are all gone. This leaves both us and the fish wondering what happened. I refuse to buy frozen fleas at the bait shop because I do not support this practice. The life cycle of the flea is a complicated one, with some years producing only small amounts. Beach renourishment projects also take a toll. Having someone scooping up all he can find doesn't help any of us, it just helps him, all by himself. I say save the fleas for the fish and them that are willing to gather a few for bait.....for themselves. Good luck.

Just Learn to Cast

*

7/18/2012 2:24 PM

**Jeff RafterJoined: 9/11/2008

Posts: 1426

Re: Freezing sand fleas**(United States)

Well stated Fish Mort. I wholeheartily agree with you regarding the overharvesting of sand fleas! Fresh is best. Due to lack of fleas in the 2010 & 2011 seasons as a result of overharvesting in 2009,*I leaned more toward clam, where frozen from the bait store works, but I will not buy frozen fleas. Frequently they are "old' when the bait stores or wholesaler receives them, bags 'em and placed in the freezer, then they become stinky bait upon thawing. Personally I've never done well with*frozen fleas. IMHO*a crab flavored orange FishBite is a far better bait.*

*

7/18/2012 7:55 PM

**bradp

Region: Florida
Joined: 9/17/2008

Posts: 1220

Re: Freezing sand fleas**(N/A)*

Ive bought them frozen before in different bait and tackles and never had any luck.

What do you say when comfronting a Grammar Nazi? There Their They're

*

*Page 1 of 2

12Next*

Previous*NextHomeSurf Fishing Fl...General Discusi...Freezing sand fleas



Privacy Statement**|**Terms Of Use

Home*|*Links*|*Forum*|*Contact Us*|*Sponsors*|*FSC Tournament*|*FSC Club Info*|*Online Store

Copyright 2008 by Surf Fishing Florida


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Mom - - - If you can, after you do the brine chilling process, take a few and
put them in a small tupperware container and cover generously with Kosher Salt and just keep
them in the fridge for a couple of weeks (shake it around each day). 
I would like to see how that process compares to the others we try.
The past month I have experimented with different salted baits vs the fresh and I am getting
much better results from a 3/4" chunk of aged salted shrimp. still no fleas in my area so I can't
perform this test myself.

Tight Lines
Johnny


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

just boil distilled water and dissolve as much kosher salt as possible then put solution in freezer o/n, add live fleas to chilled brine and store in freezer until ready for use...look good as new


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Mom - - - If you can, after you do the brine chilling process, take a few and
> put them in a small tupperware container and cover generously with Kosher Salt and just keep
> them in the fridge for a couple of weeks (shake it around each day).
> I would like to see how that process compares to the others we try.
> ...


ok Ill try that


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Me thinks someone pulling your leg bout the crabs feeling terrible pain. Actually a blue claw and stone crab (probably others) "give up / release" a claw when necessary. Do not think the gangilon nerve could detect pain. BOIL them buggers live - don't last long - they dead - seldom does one crawl out the pot. Keeping fleas - I blanch like you would peas / beans. Freeze somewhat dry. can take out how many you need. Not quite as good as fresh; but close. best - glenn


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

gshivar said:


> Me thinks someone pulling your leg bout the crabs feeling terrible pain. Actually a blue claw and stone crab (probably others) "give up / release" a claw when necessary. Do not think the gangilon nerve could detect pain. BOIL them buggers live - don't last long - they dead - seldom does one crawl out the pot. Keeping fleas - I blanch like you would peas / beans. Freeze somewhat dry. can take out how many you need. Not quite as good as fresh; but close. best - glenn


Yep...


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Its actually illegal to boil shell fish alive in European countries because its considered cruel. Im on my cell phone atm so hard to link the info but i will tommorrow.. even my sicilian grandmother pierced them with a pick to kill the crabs before boiling


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

people people people - - PLEEEZZZEEEEE this is not about the Italian Mafia, Roe v Wade, Pro Life,
ice picks between the eyes or Lethal Injection vs Old Sparky !!!
get back on track !!

*it is about PRESERVING BAIT !!!!!* . . .


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

IDK why u would boil crabs or shrimp the best way is to steam them boiling only fills them with water and washes out the flavor. Nothing better then a steamer full of blue crabs covered in old bay.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

BarefootJohnny said:


> people people people - - PLEEEZZZEEEEE this is not about the Italian Mafia, Roe v Wade, Pro Life,
> ice picks between the eyes or Lethal Injection vs Old Sparky !!!
> get back on track !!
> 
> *it is about PRESERVING BAIT !!!!!* . . .


ROFL!! Yes sir!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay first experiment I did as the original person said from the copy paste I did except what BFJ suggested and drained the salt water and covered in salt. it was only a few days but they stayed good on the hook, preserved their color and got a small pomp on one ( a potato chip Pomp lol)


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

This thread about keeping sand fleas?.......dig my own....put'em in ziplok plastic bag(s)....which go in cooler.....any that make it home go right in the freezer, as is in the plastic bags. Use'em in surf, and on the boat, and they're fine.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

ok, here is *experiment #2*: Prepare your super chilled salt water slurry with a few drops of red food coloring in it.
Add about a quart of fresh fleas, let that sit in your freezer for 3-4 days. Drain the water, do not rinse, put in big tuperware container and add
a LOT of dry kosher salt. Let that sit in your fridge for one week. Shake it around once a day to ensure good coverage on the fleas.
Get one of the "small" flat rate USPS boxes, put one empty quart size zip-top bag inside the box like a liner and hold it open.
Fill the bag with fleas, adding a little fresh dry salt now and then. They will keep well without refrigeration now.
send me a PM for my address and then send that box to me. 
At my first available opportunity to get to the surf, I will test them for you in Florida waters.
Then, I will send you a detailed written report of my findings, fully notarized and filed with the Florida Circuit Court of Fisheries.
This report will be your personal property, to do with and share with others as you please (or not)

no, this is not a joke, I am not pulling your leg, I am flat dead cat serious !!!!! I will test them for you


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Um i dont get it? We all share our info for fellow fishers here. I could care less about it being my personal report..just trying to see what works for us all


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

lol lol that was a JOKE mom, just kidddddinnngggggg !! cause I still got no fleas here in my area 
sorry, I guess I put too much into my material.

That's ok, in a couple of days, you'll get it. (I hope)


But not kidding about the process . . . . just the mailing part.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok well im gullible apparently


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

surfmom said:


> Ok well im gullible apparently


Apparently not.....you found something, somewhere else, and quoted it out of context, and then asked people here to comment as to whether or not it would work. That is not exactly being gullible. You would have done well to have instead just tried the technique, and posted up your experience. There are lots of good fishermen here who would have enjoyed responding to your musings.

I am not a big fan of copying something someone else wrote somewhere else. Recently, someone here had a question regarding a particular sinker mould. Someone quoted someone from another website. The problem lies in that the quoted author isn't allowed to talk about his sinkers here. He was told no way, and yet..... there is this year old post showing his sinkers.

I look forward to reading your musings regarding preserving sand fleas. Good luck


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

AND, Mom - - - I apologize for my twisted and ill put attempt at humor...... I am often told that it takes one like me to like me.
others just turn the proverbial shoulder. I am sorry for making you feel as if your attempts to pursue a project were belittled.
You ARE a great person, you ARE a great fisherman, you ARE on the right track of fine tuning a bait preservation process that
will work well for you, and others, to have some in your fridge when the time comes that there will be no fleas to be had on your beach.
I love to experiment. Especially, since I have found this salting process to actually WORK about 4 months ago. I have always used
fresh, when possible. I really don't want to buy frozen fleas here to experiment with salting but it looks like I may have no choice.
There just aren't any on my beach. Millions of pea size babies, but no adults.
Again Mom, I am sorry for the post about shipping and testing ..... just my sick humor at an extortion attempt for bait.
warm regards,
Johnny


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

FishinMortician said:


> Apparently not.....you found something, somewhere else, and quoted it out of context, and then asked people here to comment as to whether or not it would work. That is not exactly being gullible. You would have done well to have instead just tried the technique, and posted up your experience. There are lots of good fishermen here who would have enjoyed responding to your musings.
> 
> 
> I am not a big fan of copying something someone else wrote somewhere else. Recently, someone here had a question regarding a particular sinker mould. Someone quoted someone from another website. The problem lies in that the quoted author isn't allowed to talk about his sinkers here. He was told no way, and yet..... there is this year old post showing his sinkers.
> ...


excuse me but I copied and pasted the whole thing so people COULD see where it came from and who the poster was, the post is available to the public i did not have to be a private member to access it. I copy and pasted the whole answer to how to preserve sand fleas because that is often a topic of discussion. If the mods have a problem with my copy and paste I am sure they would let me know. If so thats fine but I really don't care if you particularly have a problem with it. way to start off my Monday sheesh
Contextomy refers to the selective excerpting of words from their original linguistic context in a way that distorts the source’s intended meaning, a practice commonly referred to as "quoting out of context". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallacy_of_quoting_out_of_context. I refered to being gullible because I didn't realize Johnny was pulling my leg.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

BarefootJohnny said:


> AND, Mom - - - I apologize for my twisted and ill put attempt at humor...... I am often told that it takes one like me to like me.
> others just turn the proverbial shoulder. I am sorry for making you feel as if your attempts to pursue a project were belittled.
> You ARE a great person, you ARE a great fisherman, you ARE on the right track of fine tuning a bait preservation process that
> will work well for you, and others, to have some in your fridge when the time comes that there will be no fleas to be had on your beach.
> ...


lol no problem I laughed when you responded. back to the process and fleas. If I get a bunch ill send them to you for real


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

cool beans - I would feel better fishing with them if they were legitimately obtained 
LOL and not through arm twisting tactics and extortion LOL

Just follow the process, adjust as desired: red food coloring in the brine solution first (just for a handful of fleas, to see how it works)
This was told to me by my good friend Larry (FishMan) Finch of Jacksonville, FL. _THE_ Florida Pompano Champion for 30 years.
http://www.fishmanfinch.com/


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

surfnsam said:


> IDK why u would boil crabs or shrimp the best way is to steam them boiling only fills them with water and washes out the flavor. Nothing better then a steamer full of blue crabs covered in old bay.


Amen to steamed crabs!! Plus when you steam them the screams tend to last a little longer opposed to boiling them...........geo


----------

